# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  odchylenia w morfologii

## bambi_30

Witam, 

mam 25 lat i borykam się z odchyleniami w morfologii krwi już od ponad 3 lat, zaznaczam, że wcześniej nie miałem z nią problemów, honorowo oddawałem krew. Wakacje 2011 r. próba oddania krwi i pierwsze odchylenia tj. 
LYM[%] 58,2 [+] 	(20,0 – 40,0)
NEU[%] 34,00 [-] 	(55,00 – 70,00)
LYM[tys./ul] 4,4 [+] 	(1,5 – 4,0)
PDW[%] 21,3 [+] 	(0,0 – 19,0)
pozostałe wyniki w normie w tym:
WBC[tys./ul] 7,57 	(4,00 – 10,00)
HGB[g/dl] 15.4 		(13,5 – 18,00)
PLT[tys./ul] 165 	(150 – 400)

Kwiecień 2012 r. kiedy powtórzyłem badania tj.
LYM[%] 58,9 [+] 	(20,0 – 40,0)
NEU[%] 34,70 [-] 	(55,00 – 70,00)
RDW[%] 11,4 [-] 	(11,5 – 14,00)
PDW[%] 20,3 [+] 	(0,0 – 19,0)
pozostałe wyniki w normie w tym:
WBC[tys./ul] 6,57 	(4,00 – 10,00)
LYM[tys./ul] 3,9 	(1,5 – 4,0)
HGB[g/dl] 14.2 		(13,5 – 18,00)
PLT[tys./ul] 154 	(150 – 400)
Styczeń 2013 r. krew pobrana po nieprzespanej nocy po pracy, rozmaz krwi met. Schilinga w normie, jedyne odchylenia to:
RDW-CV[%] 15,1 [H] 	(11,6 – 14,8)
PDW[fl] 24,3 [H] 	(9,0 – 17,0)
PCT[%] 0,2  oznaczone jako [L] 	(0,2 – 0,4)
ponadto:
LYM[%] 40,4 	(20,0 – 45,0)
LYM[tys./ul] 2,87 	(1,50 – 3,50)
HGB[g/dl] 14,1 		(14,0 – 18,0)
PLT[tys./ul] 140 	(140 – 440)
Atypowe limfocyty[%] 0,80 	(0,00 – 2,00)
Niedojrzałe duże komórki (młode formy) 0

Z czasem zaczęły spadać płytki krwi poniżej normy oraz nieznacznie hemoglobina, wyniki z marca tego roku:
HGB[g/dl] 13,7	[L]	(14,0 – 18,0)
PLT[tys./ul] 126 [L]	(140 – 440)
rozmaz krwi met. Schilinga:
LYM[%] 60,0 [H] 	(20,0 – 45,0)
Gran. pałeczkowate[%] 2 	(1 -5)
Gran. segmentowane[%] 34 [L]  (40 -70)
Monocyty[%] 2 [L] 		(3 -8)
Wyniki „skaczą” wartość bezwzględna i odsetkowa limfocytów, liczba płytek krwi, czy hemoglobiny, ostatnie wyniki pełnej morfologii:
PLT[tys./ul] 130 	(140 – 440)
Neutrofile[tys./ul] 2,06 	(2,50 – 7,00)
Limfocyty[tys./ul] 3,97 	(1,00 – 3,50)
Eozynofile[tys./ul] 0,05 	(0,10 – 0,50)
Neutrofile[%] 30,9 	(40,0 – 70,0)
Limfocyty[%] 59,3 	(20,0 – 45,0)
Eozynofile[%] 0,7 	(1,0 – 5,0)
Bazofile[%] 0,3		(0,0 – 2,0)
Wystraszyłem się białaczki więc poszedłem prywatnie do hematologa, stwierdził, że to nie białaczka, badania, które wyszły wszystkie w normie to: podst. biochemia , proteinogram, bad. ogólne moczu, bilirubina całk., kreatynina, kwas moczowy, glukoza, ALT, TSH, HBs (-), HCV (-), Wit B12, kwas foliowy, ferrytyna 48,97 (30,00-400,00), USG jamy brzusznej, śledziona niepowiększona, HIV (-), IgM (-), IgG(-), ALP, GGTP, WR (-), chlamydia (-), RTG klatki, EKG, węzły chłonne niepowiększone.
Czuję się całkiem dobrze, odżywiam się dobrze, wagę mam w normie, zależy mi na tym aby się zdiagnozować, bo nie wierzę w to, że „taka już moja uroda”, czy mogą to być objawy choroby autoimmunologicznej ? Bardzo proszę o wszelkiego rodzaju sugestie i ewentualnie jakie badania możnaby jeszcze wykonać, pozdrawiam.

----------


## Patryk86

Witam serdecznie!
Występuje u Pana limfocytoza przy prawidłowym obrazie w zakresie pozostałych parametrów.  Może to świadczyć o przetrwałej infekcji wirusowej, co wyklucz na Pana jako krwiodawcę. Na razie wystarczy co pół roku wykonywać morfologię z manualnym rozmazem, jeżeli pozostałe parametry będą spadać, konieczna będzie biopsja szpiku.

----------


## Patryk86

Witam serdecznie!
Występuje u Pana limfocytoza przy prawidłowym obrazie w zakresie pozostałych parametrów.  Może to świadczyć o przetrwałej infekcji wirusowej, co wyklucz na Pana jako krwiodawcę. Na razie wystarczy co pół roku wykonywać morfologię z manualnym rozmazem, jeżeli pozostałe parametry będą spadać, konieczna będzie biopsja szpiku.

----------


## bambi_30

dziękuję za odpowiedź, właśnie ostatnio martwi mnie ilość płytek krwi, ostatnie badania kontrolne w pracy wykazały 113 tyś.

----------

